# Gas cap



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my gas cap will not go back on after getting gas. i know the CEL will appear. as i did a search i found this thread about the gas cap is good for 120,00 miles. i dont remember getting this letter from GM. can anyone help me out. the car just went out of factory warranty. but i do have the ext warranty with a $100 ded. i dont want to pay 100 for a gas cap

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/gas-cap-warranty-13917/

who can fax me a copy of this letter?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Is the cap visibly broken? I don't think a new cap would be to expensive.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

according to gm parts house.com it 19$
GM Parts House


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have not gotten any letters to that effect. The only letter from GM I got was the oil consumption letter. If you have no luck with the gas cap problem.

Here is another lternative for you EEZ...

PartsTrain.com - Hard to Find Auto Parts and Truck Parts - Fuel Tank Cap - 2005 Pontiac GTO Fuel Tank Cap


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTOsarge said:


> Is the cap visibly broken? I don't think a new cap would be to expensive.


not at all. sounds the same and look the same


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I did recieve a notice from GM about the gas cap. I believe it only effects the 04 models. If the gas cap fails and activates the CEL, then GM will replace the cap, at no charge for up to 10yr/120k miles. If you replaced your cap already and paid out of pocket, GM will reimburse you for the cost of the replacement. 
I will have to look around for it, as I can't find it at the moment.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Funny.......The other day my check engine light came on. I suspected the gas cap. I took it to the dealer to check it and sure enough a gas cap code. I removed the cap numerous times cleaning it and reinstalling it but the check engine light stayed on.

The check engine light came on 4 days after I filled it. The engine light stayed on for a day and a half and while on the way over to the dealer the light went off. My service writer reset the computer and so far the check engine light hasn't come back on even after I refilled the tank. 

I was told on 2004's there were problems with stress on the tanks filler spout causing gas cap codes to pop up. I dunno anything about that but I was told that.


----------

